# Upgrade or not to upgrade - that is the question



## sherpa mom (Aug 17, 2009)

I have been seriously contemplating upgrading from my Trek Hybrid to a road bike. I am able to ride my Trek for 30-50 miles without too much discomfort and at an acceptable pace of about 10 mph. Not sure what a road bike will do for me? Will it make me faster, will it make the hills easier, or will I just look more like a cyclist? I am just getting the cycling fever and would appreciate any guidance you could offer.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

I rode a hybrid (Giant FCR 3) for a year, upgraded to full carbon road bike (Cannondale Carbon Synapse 5). I got a mile or 2 per hour gain out of it. But it sure is a LOT more fun to ride!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

30-50 mile on a hybrid is great. The road bike will make you faster and the hills will be easier.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Besides what is listed above, 30-50mi is more than what a hybrid was intended for. Not saying you shouldn't do it or you cannot do it; but, it's time for a road bike.


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

I also agree that you will be able to ride faster and longer on a road bike. Why not try renting one for a day or two to see how you like it. Make sure the shop takes some time to make sure the bike fits you. They should, at a minimum, adjust the seat to the appropriate height.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Do it! Do it! Do it! A true road bike will make those 30-50 miles rides more enjoyable. For one thing, you'll have more hand positions.

I think you will be very pleasantly surprised by the difference. Be sure to give yourself time to adjust to the new position on the bike and by all means get a new saddle if the stock one doesn't work.

And post pics when you get it.


----------



## sherpa mom (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the wonderful replies. I think I might just have to go shopping this weekend. :smile5: I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Fern (Jun 10, 2008)

You are definitely deserving of an upgrade, considering all the riding you have been doing. Have fun shopping, and don't forget to post pics when you have brought home your new ride.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Based on your avg speed, very studly of you to ride three to five hours on a hybrid. You're a true sherpa mom.

I'm betting you can do closer to 12 or 13 mph on a good road bike. Hopefully you use clipless and will work on your pedal stroke and spin. Good luck!


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

sherpa mom said:


> I have been seriously contemplating upgrading from my Trek Hybrid to a road bike. I am able to ride my Trek for 30-50 miles without too much discomfort and at an acceptable pace of about 10 mph. Not sure what a road bike will do for me? Will it make me faster, will it make the hills easier, or will I just look more like a cyclist? I am just getting the cycling fever and would appreciate any guidance you could offer.


As long as you don't carry around that 20 lbs of luggage on the back you will be faster !


----------

